# Tri-County Bass Club



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Our 25th year! Our 2014 kickoff meeting will be 1/26/14 at 1:00 at Pizza Hut at the intersection of SR20 & SR58 south of Oberlin. Please join us if you are interested in a fun, competitive bass fishing club. Good luck in 2014, hope to see you on the water.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Exciting new "Big Bass Mega Bucks" tourney at Long Lake for 10 qualifying teams this year added to our schedule. Bringing back the rotate around the lake in zones for a day, this will be a fun event. Each teams big bass of the year through our 7/13/14 tourney will be how you qualify for this event. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Our annual organizational meeting and dinner went well. The rules and club flyer posted earlier have been updated to include some changes, as well as the final schedule is posted. Hope to see you on the water in 2014!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Find us on our new page at facebook.com/TriCbassclub. We have signed on some new teams this year, and may have to cap our membership. Please sign up soon if you want to lock in your team for 2014. Fun group, great competition, many memories!


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

6/22 SUMMIT TOURNEY HAS BEEN CHANGED TO LAKE MILTON! 2014 schedule 100% set.


----------

